# Cylinder head identification



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

For the duration of my build, I have made the mistake of taking the word of the guy who sold me my motor as truth, and time after time, I'm coming to find out he was an absolute idiot and had no idea what he was talking about. 
I have a cylinder head bolted to my ABA block that has the following cast into it:
037103373A with [23] somewhat superscripted and sideways on the left side of the head
WWO is cast near the middle-right
and H Germany is cast into the right side of the head. 
I'm trying to identify what head I'm truly working with. I was told it was and RD head, I'm starting to doubt this.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Cylinder head identification (salz2135)*

I don't know that part number, but you can otherwise characterize the head by other identifiers.
Remove the valve cover and see if it is missing a cam bearing cap, e.g., if it has only 4 caps. If so, it is a hydraulic lifter head. If not, it is solid lifter, and would not have been on an RD engine.
See if it has a little angled pipe coming off the backside, just above the intake manifold. If so, it is an air-shrouded head. I think an RD engine would have an air-shrouded head. An air-shrouded head could be either solid or hydraulic lifter.
I don't know about the place of manufacture. I think all cabrio and scirocco heads were made in Germany. Don't know about the mk2 GLI's.
I think if the head came off any high compression engine, like the RD engine, in the 1985-1992 time period, it should have the larger 40mm diam intake valves, rather than the 38mm. (JH heads of 1983 and 1984 would also have the larger intakes, and they would be solid lifter.) I don't know if you would be able to tell the valve size unless you could see the valve head.



_Modified by chickenfriend at 5:19 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

It's a hydro cylinder head. The only other thing I know is that it doesn't appear to have the nipple for air shrouded injectors. 
I did a google search for 037103373A number. The sites that came up were mostly foreign and listed this as a G60 head. I also ran this number through ETKA and came up with nothing...kind of weird.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (salz2135)*

I looked at a head I have and realized that they are apparently coded with a year and month. Look for the circular arrangement of numbers on the right front of the head. I think the two right side numbers are the year and the left digits the month of manufacture. See if that makes sense.
Since it does not have air-shroud, I think that rules out the RD as the mother block.


_Modified by chickenfriend at 8:13 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

All right, so after more vortex research, I'm pretty sure I'm running a G60 cylinder head with the digi injector inserts swapped for brass CIS inserts. 
Here's the new question: are the G60 heads "large" valve variants?
Thanks.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (salz2135)*

not larger valves just sodium filled exhaust valves


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you know this to be fact? When I look up the intake valves for the G60 PG motor at Autohaus AZ, it shows a 40mm intake valve which would be considered the OEM "big valve" in the 8v world. 


_Modified by salz2135 at 10:26 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (salz2135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *salz2135* »_Do you know this to be fact? When I look up the intake valves for the G60 PG motor at Autohaus AZ, it shows a 40mm intake valve which would be considered the OEM "big valve" in the 8v world. 



Yes, the g60 head is a 'big valve' head. It has the 40mm intakes vs. the early 38mm intakes. It also has sodium filled exhaust valves and the casting has a heat treatment for Forced Induction use.


----------



## salz2135 (Sep 18, 2006)

Good info. Thanks.


----------

